# Nicknames for white horses



## holland22 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm in a middle of translating a text to English and I need some help. What's a word in English that's a general nickname for white horses? In Serbian we have a word "belac" which would literally translate to "******", but I don't think ****** is used in English when referring to horses. So, is there a word for that?

Thanks


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Well what kind of "white" horse are we talking about? A grey? A dominiant white? A maximum sabino? etc.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Snowy? :-S
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

We use ******, trust me, lol.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Gray? Pale? White? Silver? Freckled? Dappled?


----------

